# Sacred Word of the Eight-Folded Part (Traitor Guard-army)



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Hello and I am back with a new project! Since I've sold out my Iron Warriors, which you can see more *here*, and I out-sourcing (selling) my Imperial Guard-army, which you can look more closely at *here*, I thought I should start something new. This is something which has been in the making for some time now, especially since my *Emperor's Childrens-* and my *Night Lords*-armies are coming to the final stages.

There will be *pictures and videos*, some are already finished and will appear in due time here!

*Fluff*:

You who have followed me on the *previous threads* knows I'm a bit of a *fluff-nazi*! However at the moment I haven't thought of much as of yet! I'm considering writing a short story about the rise of a *Chaos cultist* which might be incooperated into this army, but nothing as of yet!

*Tips and guides*:

There will be some Assembling and Painting Guides coming into this thread. No hating on the quality though as I am aware I'm far from the best painter out there, but I'm far from terrible as well. See them as *inspiring* and perhaps *helpful* at most. I will do my best to listen to you who follow this project for tips and wishes of what you'd want to see!

*The Army*:

At this moment the army is *not* planned to be big, in fact it might not even be *playable* with the actually few units I have at my disposal. Since I already did a huge army of Imperial Guard, I see this as just getting of some steam and ideas. At the moment I have somewhere between 2-3 regular squads and a "command"-squad. I'm not entirely certain what rules I should go by, should it be a *Cultist-army* from the latest *CSM-codex* or a *Count-As-Imperial-Guard-Army*, or should it be the first choice with Imperial Guard-allies. That is what the future can only tell. What I do know is that it will *Chaos-Undivided*, with elements of all 4 Chaos Gods (but perhaps more of some that others). So far Chaos Undivided, Khorne and slightly a bit of Slaanesh which are the most heavily featured!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Edited as requested!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

While I've seen your work before and really like it, I think a few pics as well as video might do this plog some good. Personally I'm not going to sit through close to an hours worth of youtube clips in just one post to see some nice models. Just a suggestion.k:


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> While I've seen your work before and really like it, I think a few pics as well as video might do this plog some good. Personally I'm not going to sit through close to an hours worth of youtube clips in just one post to see some nice models. Just a suggestion.k:


That is completely understandable! The videos are just for help as a short introcution as I'm terible at describing in written words when it comes to guides! The pictures are currently being uploaded right now as we speak. 

*Edited*: Sorry about the long waiting, but here is a better organized with more pictures and further in between the videos!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Step 2!*


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*I want to apologize for the long waiting. I recently moved into a dorms-room (or a student-corridor) and have been really busy at the university. But here I come with some updates. First the videos, then the pictures.*


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks excellent. I like the idea of the arm holding the banner being mutated. 

The mouth on the banner makes me think of the Rolling Stones gone to Chaos though.:grin:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Looking really good there fork, the use of the bloodletter standard and arm works well. How big is the force these days?


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Looks excellent. I like the idea of the arm holding the banner being mutated.
> 
> The mouth on the banner makes me think of the Rolling Stones gone to Chaos though.:grin:


Hahah yeah it does look a bit off right there, but at the same time it looked slightly empty not using it! I'm thinking about using Bloodletter-sword-arms as well to see how that turns out!



Jacobite said:


> Looking really good there fork, the use of the bloodletter standard and arm works well. How big is the force these days?


Yeah, I was a bit worried it might be too big. The model fell over cause it was so heavy on the front, which some left-over metal bits underneath the base fixed. I have no idea. I see this as a small project when taking a break from the Emperor's Children and Night Lords. Since I'm selling my IG, it gives some money back and space.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*And the final resuLts!*


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Looking really good so far, loving what I see. The little details on the Horrors' bracers were great.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

VixusKragov said:


> Looking really good so far, loving what I see. The little details on the Horrors' bracers were great.


Thank you very much for the input!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The Alpha Guard look great, and the horrors turned out really nice. Well done.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> The Alpha Guard look great, and the horrors turned out really nice. Well done.


Oh thanks, means a lot to hear that!  I'm soon finished with my first 2 squads, 1 of Alphas and 1 of Undivided/Khorne. :victory: Third with Slaanesh/mutants is coming up. I forgot to post the ending results on the Horrors so here they are.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

As Khorne says the Alpha Guard look really good. Washes are a real hand aren't they! The pink on the horrors is also a stand out. Have you thought about putting up a tutorial for them. Pink is one of those colours it's hard to get right!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Jacobite said:


> As Khorne says the Alpha Guard look really good. Washes are a real hand aren't they! The pink on the horrors is also a stand out. Have you thought about putting up a tutorial for them. Pink is one of those colours it's hard to get right!


Washes are a life-saver. They have improved my painting when they arrived by 150%. Yeah pink can so easily be ruined if not careful. I would definitiely want to show more painting guides where I'm actually painting, but there would be many "Ooops, have to redo that!" For these I simply try and water down a a thin *Emperor's Children*-paint for base and simply do a careful drybrush of *Changeling Pink* on top. Then depending on the model. If I do my EC-CSM, I tend to use the old *Leviathan Purple* on the edges. For these Pink Horrors, I used *Carroburg Crimson* on the deeper shadowy areas.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

forkmaster said:


> Washes are a life-saver. They have improved my painting when they arrived by 150%.


I hear ya barking, big dog. The single greatest asset that a mediocre painter like me can use to take the standard up a few notches.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Unfortunately most of the footage for this particular traitor Guardsman was lost in between recording, which I'm sorry for.*


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*But here you get some more juicy content! Finally I've uploaded the first episode with these Traitor Guardsmen, and some new pictures. Since my old Photobucket got full, I decided to create a new profile rather than waste money each month.*


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Now I know these aren't Traitor Guard, but I felt it was unnecessary to creat a new thread just for 2 Word Bearers! They are one of my side-projects so I can keep myself interested and focused!*


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Now I know these aren't Traitor Guard, but I felt it was unnecessary to creat a new thread just for 2 Word Bearers! They are one of my side-projects so I can keep myself interested and focused!*


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Word Bearers are looking awesome, they really fit the Post Heresy "We love Deamons" image and flavour that was present in the 4th (?) edition Chaos Dex. Awesome seeing FW parts being used on those traitors as well.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Jacobite said:


> Word Bearers are looking awesome, they really fit the Post Heresy "We love Deamons" image and flavour that was present in the 4th (?) edition Chaos Dex. Awesome seeing FW parts being used on those traitors as well.


*I'm really glad to hear that!  Thanks for the responce! While we wait for more Traitor Guard (I have my 3rd squad coming up), we can look at this meanwhile! Something I did while waiting for more parts to arrive. I've decided to try and wrap up this project, so it won't be more thant 3½ squads in total.*


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Episode 3: "Slaanesh Cult!"


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Loving all the conversions. As a man who likes order and regularity, I am horrified.

Amazing work on those wings.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Unfortunately this next post is the last entry I have for the Traitor Guard in a while. I might return to do more with them in the future, but that future is uncertain as of now. I really hate that I can't preview Youtube-videos in threads anymore. :/*

Traitor Guard Episode Nr. 4: "Nurgle Zombie Cult!"


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

torealis said:


> Loving all the conversions. As a man who likes order and regularity, I am horrified.
> 
> Amazing work on those wings.


Haha I know exactly what you mean. I used to collect Tau for one of those reasons but now I have chosen the darker path! Thanks for the comment btw!!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

With this 



 I can announce once again that I will return soon with more Traitor Guard and Chaos Cultists. When and where might be this month, or later this year. Unfortunately I have no pictures to show as of yet but they will come.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

So I joined in on the July Painting Challenge and as a part of my Oath of Moment, I bought the Dark Vengeance-box. In that we can see some more cultists for my Traitor Guard-army. Also it has some Chaos Space Marines which I'm going for Word Bearers. Pictures will come when they are finished, but you can follow the projects below here:


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*So I have brought some new elements to my Traitor Guard-army and as I talk about in the video, is that I have changed my entire approach to it all and caved in to make some fluff attached to the cultists and traitors. I have also begun writing on my short story. If I get enough interest, I can start posting short snippets from it. One of the biggest changes is that I'm also gonna include my Word Bearer-elements into this army as the masters of my Traitor Guard.*


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Lovely stuff so far, those cultists are looking mighty mean. I will one day pick mine up and paint them... one day.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Iraqiel said:


> Lovely stuff so far, those cultists are looking mighty mean. I will one day pick mine up and paint them... one day.


I hope you find your motivation to get them done! 

*Also as I've said on my Youtube-channel is that I'm expanding my Traitor Guard by adding Word Bearers-elements to the army. First out we have the Chosen from the Dark Vengeance-box.*


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*And here is the Warlord which I am using for now!*


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*I've also finished my first allied pack of Khorne Bloodletter Daemons.*


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*And some more daemons.*


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Hello I'm back again! So in July I'm starting my 2015's July Painting Challenge (something I jumped onboard with last year), where I challenge myself to update and paint several different models. So during the Challenge I will have several main objectives as listed below:*

- Main objective: Fulgrim, Daemon-Primarch of Slaanesh.
- Secondary Objective: Cultists Followers of the Word (8 of them)
- Tertiary Objective: Slaaneshi Cultists, Brotherhood of Torture, Blood Pact, Thousand Sons ect ect.

*The objectives might change over time depending on how much time I have or what I can do depending on my work schedule. I will try and keep scores of what I will have achieved by the end of each week as you can see here below. Week Minus 1*:
- Warm Up, presentation of objectives.
- Assembling Guide Nr. 3 "How to assemble Fulgrim, Daemon-Primarch of Slaanesh!"
- Started assembling and painting cultists.
By the end of each week I will swear an Oath of Moment of what I hope to have finished by the end of the next week to come. As my first Oath of Moment is:
- Begin the 30th Painting Guide for Fulgrim the Daemon-Primarch of Slaanesh.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*So here I return with my Blood Pact!*


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

So here's the so far achievements of this Painting Challenge!
Week Minus 1:
- Warm Up, presentation of objectives. Check!
- Assembling Guide Nr. 3 "How to assemble Fulgrim, Daemon-Primarch of Slaanesh!" Check!
- Started assembling and painting cultists. Check!
Oath of Moment: Begin 30th Painting Guide. Check!

Week 1:
- Start Challenge. Check!
- Finished the Blood Pact squad. Check!
- Finish up the Thousand Sons, I'm getting there.
Oath of Moment: Finish up Cultists Followers of the Word. Working on it.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*So I made a new Channel-trailer which is a spoof of the 50 Shades of Grey-trailer.*






*Also the end of my 2015s July Painting has come and gone! You can see a preview of my upcoming cultists and my own version of Fulgrim the Daemon-Primarch of Slaanesh.*


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

So I have bought the _Betrayal at Calth_-box so my *Project Horus Heresy* will soon become reality. I explain it more thouroughly in the video, but my plans are to first make a small Shadow Crsade-force of mixed Word Bearers and World Eaters, under the command of Angron, and then perhaps move over to Emperors Children.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Love this army mate, you have some excellent conversions and great ideas for heinous traitor guardsmen... I must destroy them!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Iraqiel said:


> Love this army mate, you have some excellent conversions and great ideas for heinous traitor guardsmen... I must destroy them!


Why thank you very much!  Hugely appreciated! I hope to see your finish results later on!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*My Photobucket is completely messed up and the pictures is ending up in a order I did not want, hence why I can't find all pictures or they are out of order. I apologize for that. The web-site is completely crap tyhese days.*


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*A true total pain in the ass to make, I think I should be glad with how the results turned out compared to how they could have turned out.*


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

i agree the resin models are a pain the the Dark Apostle model you have appears to have developed a bit of a lean it kinda looks like he is falling over.


i also was wondering if the sorcerer was finished as i feel his crystal ball on his staff should be more shiney and swirly


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Ring Master "Honka" said:


> i agree the resin models are a pain the the Dark Apostle model you have appears to have developed a bit of a lean it kinda looks like he is falling over.
> 
> 
> i also was wondering if the sorcerer was finished as i feel his crystal ball on his staff should be more shiney and swirly


Yeah someone else said that as well. Luckily he stands quite steady. GW is terrible at checking and making sure they actually release proper models, but instead one gets a bunch load of air bubbles, bent arms and the sorts of it.

Unfotrunately he is. I'm far from a good painting when it comes to making something look energy-ball-like. I could try and take a second try at it though.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

forkmaster said:


> Yeah someone else said that as well. Luckily he stands quite steady. GW is terrible at checking and making sure they actually release proper models, but instead one gets a bunch load of air bubbles, bent arms and the sorts of it.


I had a model I took back once because an air bubble had removed the entire face.
makes me miss the days of metal models. sure the paint liked to chip off but the models were always well done and if they were bent you could bend them back into shape


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Very nice base you got going there! I will be checking out how you did it and what steps you went through. 

My initial thought and advice, would be to have a look at your wash control. There are some places where the wash has pooled and dried uneven on your model and it takes it down a notch. You are making some good progress though!

Always good to see more Word Bearers :good: Keep it up!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Ring Master "Honka" said:


> I had a model I took back once because an air bubble had removed the entire face.
> makes me miss the days of metal models. sure the paint liked to chip off but the models were always well done and if they were bent you could bend them back into shape


Well I think the Finecast is decent to bend back into place with hot water. The air-bubles are impossible to do anything about though. But yeah you could depend on the metal at least.



Nordicus said:


> Very nice base you got going there! I will be checking out how you did it and what steps you went through.
> 
> My initial thought and advice, would be to have a look at your wash control. There are some places where the wash has pooled and dried uneven on your model and it takes it down a notch. You are making some good progress though!
> 
> Always good to see more Word Bearers :good: Keep it up!


Thank you for your comment! Yes, I would say the wash is a bit Chaotic to control. I often let it be as when I try and fix it up, it turns out for the worse rather than the better.  But I thank you for oyur feed-back.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Very nice work mate. These guys are the sort of evil looking Chaos Marines that I want to get back into in the not too far distant future...


----------

